# Beginner caster



## Saltlifer88 (May 31, 2021)

I just bought a new Abu Garcia ambassador c4 6601 left handed bait caster and I can cast without backlashing, but I can't get a whole lot of distance when casting . Is there any tricks to get more distance off the beach or Pier?


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Level wind?


----------



## Saltlifer88 (May 31, 2021)

No it's a baitcast


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Humm....most bait casters are levelwinds....


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Nov 13, 2012)

Saltlifer88 said:


> No it's a baitcast


Most Bait casters are level winds


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

Yeah, that reel has a level wind. Assuming you have it matched to the appropriate rod and loaded it with the right line for both the reel and what you want to do, you have the brake set properly, and trying to fling the right amount of weight for that setup, then maybe the level wind might be costing you yards. But I can't tell whether you're that far along yet, and so you should probably tell us more about how it's rigged up and what you are trying to do with it.

The advantage of the level wind is that it lays the incoming line evenly across the spool, which actually assists your casting if you aren't doing that properly yourself. But it also acts as a brake (perhaps drag is the better word) on the spool as it spins during your cast. For boat fishing or some pier fishing a level wind makes little difference in that regard and can be helpful. But for distance casting from a beach, assuming that everything is set up correctly, it can rob you of distance.

But at this point it's hard to say if it's the level wind that's the limiter, or something else..


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

dsurf said:


> Humm....most bait casters are levelwinds....


Saw a few with it off too..............I tried it myself once. That did not work out so well.


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

back off the cast control knob in the right sideplate a bit until you see if that helps. Make sure LW worm and groove are clean. clean and dry is better than oiled and grubby. That reel even with levelwind should should hit 80-yards on the right rod. What length rod are you using? Line test? Fresh 14 / 15 lb test will do plenty.

John


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

sorry, left plate.


----------



## Saltlifer88 (May 31, 2021)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Radco (6 mo ago)

If your new to a Bait Caster do not worry about distance yet!
If you let the spool over run you will have a nice birds nest :O Not fun lol. Just take your time and practice practice practice.
I have not used mine is several years so back to make several practice cast in the back yard


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Look up Tommy Farmer on You Tube videos


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"Is there any tricks to get more distance off the beach or Pier? "
I would say improvements.

Some of the older ABU reels had a line guide that split into two sides when the spool was disengaged. This allowed the line to run fully left and right during the cast. The next generation disengaged the spool from the line guide. This allowed the line guide to float to some degree. Currently the Daiwa T-Wing models have a line guide that frees the line when the spool is released.

There was a lot of negative chatter on a different board about level wind reels and their lack of casting distance.
Not knowing much about level wind reels I decided to learn first hand.

The Omoto Xtreme 630 (6000 size reel) comes standard with worm gear bearings. Being like an Ambassadeur it was my choice of reel. 

Second improvement: Dry running hybrid ceramic ABEC 5 spool bearings.

Third improvement: The standard oscillation cog gear is made of nylon and runs on a stainless steel pin (technically a bushing). Omoto provided a replacement gear with an installed ball bearing. 

Fourth improvement: The worm gear's pawl is stainless steel. Replaced with a ceramic pawl.

Fifth improvement: The one that should have been. Polish the outside of the tube that covers the worm gear. The line guide will be sliding on this cover.

Sixth improvement: The other one that maybe should have been. The stack of two nylon gears (one for the line out alarm and one being the drive for the oscillation gear) will come in contact with the brass bushing. The brass surface where contact with the nylon is made should be polished. Polish/buff only the brass. The brass should be oiled. Be sure the gear stack is properly aligned in the spool and the gears are not rubbing on the axle shaft.

And oil.

Implementing improvements 1-4, 3 ounce sinker, 13 ft rod, line around 14 to 17 lb yielded 160 yards in the field.

Don


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

Don, that's some good performance.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Don is spot on, but even with all the improvements it will take casting process practice to hit even 100 yards, let alone 150 or so, and that's with no onshore breeze/wind.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Agree 100% proper technique is critical


----------

